

How to Outsource Everything in Product Creation to Get to Market Faster - remotorboater
http://artofthekickstart.com/how-to-outsource-everything-in-product-creation-to-get-to-market-and-launch-on-kickstarter-faster/

======
cdvonstinkpot
Be careful of plagarism when using freelancers. I crowdsourced a logo along
with its incorporation in various essential designs, which ended up with
components of the logo having been ripped off of a company well known to
people in Europe, but not USA where I am.

The startup the designs were originally for closed, but I found out years
later when trying to reuse them in a similarly names new startup. It was an
'SSS' logo.

I wasn't able to trademark my designs, & am out $5k, being that it's not worth
hiring an attorney to chase basically just enough to pay the attorney.

The NY attorney general couldn't help since it was a contract with designers
rather than a company.

~~~
remotorboater
Shit that sucks man. Yeah I guess there are a lot of instances where you
really have to be careful.

What are you up to now?

